

Verizon, AT&T introduce new prepaid plans - billpaetzke
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/09/14/verizon_att_introduce_new_prepaid_plans_ahead_of_iphone_refresh.html

======
alwillis
This is the last piece of the plan for Apple as far as availability
goes—prepaid plans for the iPhone. So no more 2-year plans with AT&T and
Verizon.

The last major reason to not get an iPhone (versus something else) is now
gone.

